# If Anderson Silva fought Lyoto Machida



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Now I know this fight would never happen, these guys are buddies and train together. But i'm interested to see, who would you pick for this fight?

Now Lyoto is normally great at hitting his opponent, without getting hit himself, but against Anderson Silva, who I feel is the greatest striker in MMA at the moment, I can't see him being as effective.

Vote in the poll who you pick, and then post how and when.

I'll say Anderson TKO 3rd Round.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

In many ways, this isn't a bad question at all. Weight would not be an issue, since Lyoto is a small LHW and Anfy is a surprisingly big MW. Both have hard styles to fight against. I think Andy has too much aggressiveness for Lyoto as of now, but in a couple of years, who knows?


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree that they probably weigh around the same way, but I'm going to have to go with Lyoto on this one. To be completely honest, that's the first time I've seen an arm triangle submission in MMA. Even though we haven't seen much of Silva's ground game, Lyoto has displayed everything in MMA except some take down defense. He's very evasive when it comes to strikes, and he utilizes kicks more then Silva does. If Silva can get that iron grip onto Lyoto's neck, it might be a different story, but those kicks keep range and that might win a UD for Machida.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

SpecC said:


> I agree that they probably weigh around the same way, but I'm going to have to go with Lyoto on this one. To be completely honest, that's the first time I've seen an arm triangle submission in MMA. Even though we haven't seen much of Silva's ground game, Lyoto has displayed everything in MMA except some take down defense. He's very evasive when it comes to strikes, and he utilizes kicks more then Silva does. If Silva can get that iron grip onto Lyoto's neck, it might be a different story, but those kicks keep range and that might win a UD for Machida.


Yeah I normally see people try to apply the choke and almost always fail. If you want to see a few people end a fight with an arm triangle watch:
Bj Penn vs Duane Ludwig
Eric Schafer vs Rob MacDonald
martin kampmann vs Drew Mcfedries
And this dude has a ton of arm triangle chokes Vitor "Shaolin" Ribeiro.

But back on topic, I voted for Lyoto as well. I really think he would mesmerize Anderson in the stand up even though Anderson seems unstoppable these days.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

I wouldnt say Machida is a small Lhw he isnt as big as Griffin or Rampage but he would never ever make 185. Machida would win a decision btw.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Brutus said:


> I wouldnt say Machida is a small Lhw he isnt as big as Griffin or Rampage but he would never ever make 185. Machida would win a decision btw.


Actually you're wrong. When BJ Penn fought Lyoto Machida they fought at 185lbs I believe. I know it wasn't 205 pound bout since Penn was at 183 lbs if I'm not mistaken so Lyoto must have been 185.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

Andersons owns Machida, he is also a mentor of his.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Anderson will come in the bigger guy, he cuts from around 218 while Machida is actually known to fight AND walk at 205.

Im giving this to Anderson by 2nd round KO


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

i dont think anderson is the bigger guy.. 
lyoto used to fight at HW while anderson was a middleweight most of his career. and lyoto used to sumo wrestle at 115 kg. thats about 250..


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Lyoto Machida vs Anderson Silva threads are starting to become like the Anderson Silva vs GSP threads.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

SlaveTrade said:


> Lyoto Machida vs Anderson Silva threads are starting to become like the Anderson Silva vs GSP threads.


Sorry dude:dunno: didn't see any others.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Sorry dude:dunno: didn't see any others.


I'm just saying it's a matchup everyone's been mentioning for a long time.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Lightfall said:


> Anderson will come in the bigger guy, he cuts from around 218 while Machida is actually known to fight AND walk at 205.
> 
> Im giving this to Anderson by 2nd round KO


Proof that he walks around at 218lbs.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

SlaveTrade said:


> I'm just saying it's a matchup everyone's been mentioning for a long time.


Ah right, but yeah unlike the GSP - Anderson fight, this one won't happen


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I picked Lyoto to win a decision, in a very technical fight which a lot of people wouldn't enjoy.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Anderson takes, especially if it is a 5 round fight. I dig Lyoto, but I really do not think him or his style is the thing to beat Anderson.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

If it came down to it, I'd take Lyoto.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Rated said:


> Proof that he walks around at 218lbs.


http://www.tatame.com/2008/04/29/The-Spider-talks-about-St-Pierre


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I picked Lyoto to win a decision, in a very technical fight which a lot of people wouldn't enjoy.


This.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd go for Machida, but i think Silva would win.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

I vote option 3, that upon entering the ring, the super-concentrated hype creates a black hole from which no nuthuggery can escape. The arena is devoured.


But seriously.

Silva by tko


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Both guys adapt to their opponents styles very easily. Both guys also train with eachother so it's very difficult to determine a clear cut winner but you have to lean towards Anderson with a better stand-up and ground pedigree then Machidas.


----------



## Ithinkoutsidetb (Feb 17, 2010)

*Machida vs Anderson Silva*

Believing this would be the most awesome match-up of the 21st century, I found myself here when searching for Machida vs Silva. Both fighters are my absolute favorites! Both are extremely exciting to watch! Anderson Silva's dominance and precision VS Machida's elusiveness and accuracy. Does it really get any better than this matchup???

This fight needs to happen! Sound off if you agree. Again, Sound off if you agree!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think it would be the highlight reel standing in fron of one another throwing that people seem to think. Both guys are mainly counter punchers that wait for their opponents to make a mistake. I don't see either fighter pressing forward unless the other guy came forward first. I think it would be a lot of circling and jabbing with some leg kicks. 

Silva by UD.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I think Lyoto's fight with Shogun leaned me to pick Anderson as a more clear-cut winner. Before I would've given it to Anderson but wouldn't have been as certain.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Lyoto's unreal take-downs (that have worked on 205lb WRESTLERS) would be too much for Silva's notoriously bad TDD, and on the ground Lyoto is much more advanced. 



But nevermind you guys, just automatically assume that Silva would automatically TKO the first top tier striker he's ever faced who has the ability to take Silva down at will, and has never been rocked let alone finished. :confused05:


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I'm pretty sure Lyoto's unreal take-downs (that have worked on 205lb WRESTLERS) would be too much for Silva's notoriously bad TDD, and on the ground Lyoto is much more advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> But nevermind you guys, just automatically assume that Silva would automatically TKO the first top tier striker he's ever faced who has the ability to take Silva down at will, and has never been rocked let alone finished. :confused05:


I'm confused. Silva has notoriously bad TDD? Excluding his fight with Travis Lutter(which he had been coming off double-knee surgery) he's never really been kept down. You could bring up the Henderson fight, but Hendo is a top level wrestler, and even he couldn't do anything to Silva on the ground.

In fact, I think Anderson has good TDD. I think he demonstrated his ability to get out of high-level ankle picks against Thales Leites.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I used to think Machida, but now I think Anderson would win. It would be a great fight that could go either way imo but I give Andy the edge. Shogun is amazing and gave Machida a lot of trouble but I think Silva is better than Shogun and would do even better than he did.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Servatose said:


> I'm confused. Silva has notoriously bad TDD? Excluding his fight with Travis Lutter(which he had been coming off double-knee surgery) he's never really been kept down. You could bring up the Henderson fight, but Hendo is a top level wrestler, and even he couldn't do anything to Silva on the ground.
> 
> In fact, I think Anderson has good TDD. I think he demonstrated his ability to get out of high-level ankle picks against Thales Leites.




Okay, Hendo is NOT a good wrestler on the ground. He's a Greco Wrestler with no submission wins. 

Silva was taken down by Lutter

Silva was taken down by Thales 

Silva was taken down by Henderson

Silva was taken down by Franklin (II)

Silva was taken down by Marquardt.


But Lyoto stuffed FIVE take-downs from Tito, a huge 205lb wrestler couldn't take him down even once. But Lyoto took him down as soon as he tried. 


High-level ankle picks... you're grasping at straws there.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

i like silva more, but think machida would take him


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't think it would be the highlight reel standing in fron of one another throwing that people seem to think. Both guys are mainly counter punchers that wait for their opponents to make a mistake. I don't see either fighter pressing forward unless the other guy came forward first. I think it would be a lot of circling and jabbing with some leg kicks.
> 
> Silva by UD.


Agreed, 100%. I think people are loosing their nut-hugging minds when they think this fight will be exciting. Yes, you're right, it is not going to the ground (I think LM's TDD is too good, and neither would really think they have an advantage). BUT, on it's feet, I'm yawning. The only times we've really seen Silva exciting (recently) have been when he's thought he had the other guys' # and was showing off, OR was trying to finish the fight. When he fights Machida, I think he respects him too much to be aggressive. Both would have to fight too cautiously to be exciting. Both of which exchange casual blows with the rare ko thrown punch or kick. I see 25 minutes of throwing beer cans to a UD by Silva that ruins both their careers.

TBH, I think that's kind of why they don't want to fight each other. Because they know their styles match up so poorly it'll be a bad fight, and whoever really wins still looses. I also think Dana and the UFC know this which is why the only times we really hear about it is on forums.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

It would be worlds colliding...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

This is one of those fights everybody hopes to see, but probably never will, unless these two have the most hardcore falling out ever. But we can imagine, and as such, I shall. 

Anderson is pretty much the undisputed best counter-striker in MMA history to date. His speed very nearly unmatched at 185 and his overall skillset is so unique training for him is almost impossible. His composure is unmatched by any fighter I've ever seen. His Muay Thai is unmatched in all MMA, and his BJJ only seems to get better at every one of those rare occassions someone actually gets him on the ground. 

Machida is the second most illusive fighter in all of MMA. If I remember correctly his rating is .6 something times he's hit per round. And his aggressive striking is the best when he's at his best. He's IMO the most vicious _AND _destructive LHW, while still being calm and collected and keeping his gameface on. His shotokan has been perfectly adapted for MMA and fused beautifully with his Mauy Thai, BJJ, and Sumo. 

This is probably the hardest fight in the world to call for me. They're both tremendous fighters. But after long deliberation, I give it to Machida by decision. 

I think Anderson's counter-striking would work against him faced with Machida's near pinpoint accuracy and illusiveness. But I don't think Machida could knock Silva out, maybe stagger him once or even twice if he got really lucky, and vice versa for Anderson. But all in all I see this one being a really close split decision


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

Brutus said:


> I wouldnt say Machida is a small Lhw he isnt as big as Griffin or Rampage but he would never ever make 185. Machida would win a decision btw.


Lyoto could make 185 lbs in his sleep. He has weighed in anywhere between 199, 202, 203, 204, 205 lbs. Anytime a fighter is any LESS than 0.5 - 1 lbs than their respective weight class there's a 99% that they're not cutting - I know this because I know how much of a pain cutting weight is; once you get within a 1 pound threshold ...your done - thats why 99 percent of the time when a fighter makes weight its usually right on the dot (no coincidence).

Cutting tremendous amounts of water weight is more of a western wreslter/boxer tradition so its safe to say that some (not all obviously) fighters on the eastern hemisphere generally cut less (or sometimes) no weight at all.

Machida diets from 215 to get below 205 lbs whereas guys like Tito cut from 225 lbs and weighs 225 on fight night wereas Machida will weigh 205 or a little under. 

if Machida cut water weight he could make 185 for sure. I mean, look at Nate, Vitor, Anderson .etc.. they all probably weigh more than him in the offseason.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

SlaveTrade said:


> Lyoto Machida vs Anderson Silva threads are starting to become like the Anderson Silva vs GSP threads.


Agreed very much. Nevertheless, I say Anderson takes this one via UD. Too much respect on either part for a T/KO.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Silva. He is far too creative in his striking to get picked apart by Lyoto.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Anderson. 

That is all.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Actually you're wrong. When BJ Penn fought Lyoto Machida they fought at 185lbs I believe. I know it wasn't 205 pound bout since Penn was at 183 lbs if I'm not mistaken so Lyoto must have been 185.


Actually, you're wrong. That fight was at HW. Lyoto weighed over 205.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Lyoto fought BJ at 225lbs and BJ was 191!


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

I picked Anderson. It would have been a much harder choice prior to Shogun showing everyone that Lyoto is, in fact, human and can be hurt.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> I used to think Machida, but now I think Anderson would win. It would be a great fight that could go either way imo but I give Andy the edge. Shogun is amazing and gave Machida a lot of trouble but I think Silva is better than Shogun and would do even better than he did.


I tend to agree but Silva isn't as aggressive as Shogun. Although Shogun was calculated in the Lyoto fight, his kicks were relentless. Silva doesn't tend to fight like that, so I'm not so sure.

I'd pick Silva because I just don't know what can better his standup. I thought the same about Machida though until Shogun showed how. It's really difficult to say, and that's what makes the thought so exciting.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Silva wins hands down IMO.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Lyoto wins hands down IMO  

he has the much bigger skillset!


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

Lyoto for the win. Nobody is going to get Machida it the clinch, not even Silva and that's what Anderson would need. I say Machida by unanimus decision. They train together so Lyoto would know what was coming and that's like telling the other team what play you're about to run because if Lyoto's defence is up nobody is going through.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah i would say Lyoto as well, hes a true warrior who wants to fight the best, Anderson on the other hand is iffy about even fighting at lhw even though he walks around at 220.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Seeing as how this would be the most boring match of all time since both are mainly counter strikers, I see this going to decision in favor of Lyoto.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think anyone wins hands down, but I tend to favor Silva. I was really surprised at how overwhelming the poll tipped for Silva.


----------



## CaseyBeast (Dec 3, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Seeing as how this would be the most boring match of all time since both are mainly counter strikers, I see this going to decision in favor of Lyoto.


the most broing match up of all time are you serious?
The reason they are usualy counter strikers is because everyone comes to them they would be just fine doing the opposite these are professionals here they are not going to just sit there looking at each other one would figure something out.
I think lyoto win by decision or silva knock him out but honestly machida decision sounds accurate.I think this would be an exciting fight standing up and lyoto taking him down a few times hence the decision.


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Seeing as how this would be the most boring match of all time since both are mainly counter strikers, I see this going to decision in favor of Lyoto.


Funny, Lyoto was the first to strike in his last 2 fights. Even if he counter strikes he does not rely on it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Okay, Hendo is NOT a good wrestler on the ground. He's a Greco Wrestler with no submission wins.
> 
> Silva was taken down by Lutter
> 
> ...


Tito is a can, not to mention that was right before he took 18 months off to have several back surgeries. And oh yeah, Machida got caught in a triangle by Tito.......when Tito was on his back...........

Machida's speed is what has gotten him this far, Silva is just as fast and has far better striking, I don't think there is any clear cut winner on the ground.

This is the kind of fight that would be decided by who made a mistake first.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

"If Anderson Silva fought Lyoto Machida"...planets would explode and the universe would simply cease to exist.

Oh, it's not that kind of game?


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

One thing is for sure, it would be great!


----------

